# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  امروز شیری یا روباه!؟

## fate._.meh

سلام بچه ها 
از امروز میخوام تو این تایپیک بگم که قراره اون روز رو چقد درس بخونم و چیا بخونم و بعد شب بیام گزارش بدم
دوس دارم شمام بیاین تا جمع مون منور بشه!
خداییش این روزا روحیه مو باختم شاید با رقابت رفاقتی برگرده
من که شروع کردم
امروز 96/2/25 از ساعت 5 بعدازظهر تا 12 شب میخوام 6 ساعت بخونم و هرچی مبحث باقی مونده از عربی هست رو تموم کنم

----------


## saeed211

> سلام بچه ها 
> از امروز میخوام تو این تایپیک بگم که قراره اون روز رو چقد درس بخونم و چیا بخونم و بعد شب بیام گزارش بدم
> دوس دارم شمام بیاین تا جمع مون منور بشه!
> خداییش این روزا روحیه مو باختم شاید با رقابت رفاقتی برگرده
> من که شروع کردم
> امروز 96/2/25 از ساعت 5 بعدازظهر تا 12 شب میخوام 6 ساعت بخونم و هرچی مبحث باقی مونده از عربی هست رو تموم کنم



موافقم موافقم :Yahoo (106): 
فقط کم بزنید ساعتارو روحیمون حفظ شه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## kurdish boy

> موافقم موافقم
> فقط کم بزنید ساعتارو روحیمون حفظ شه


به نکته ظریفی اشاره کردی ..

----------


## sahelam

عالیه منم هستم . از فردا منم ساعت مطالعمو میذارم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## uouo

> عالیه منم هستم . از فردا منم ساعت مطالعمو میذارم


از کم شروع کنی ها :Yahoo (94):

----------


## the best dream

من امروز شیمی٢ ١/۴فصل۵...شیمی٣ ١/۴فصل١...زیست۴ ١/٢فصل٩...فیزیک ١/٣حرکت نوسانی....ریاضی لگارتیم...دینی۴ درس۵..زبان۴ لغت درس١و٢...عربی معرفه نکره...ادبیات چهاردرس آخر پیش ..زبان فارسی درس١...ساعت مطالعه نمیگیرم حواسم پرت میشهツ

----------


## fate._.meh

> من امروز شیمی٢ فصل۵...شیمی٣ فصل١...زیست۴ فصل٩...فیزیک حرکت نوسانی....ریاضی لگارتیم...دینی۴ درس۵..زبان۴ لغت درس١و٢...عربی معرفه نکره...ادبیات چهاردرس آخر پیش ..زبان فارسی درس١...ساعت مطالعه نمیگیرم حواسم پرت میشهツ


باریکلا
امروزم همین طوری بخونی عالیه

----------


## fate._.meh

من خودم دیشب حدود 5.10 خوندم و کل عربیو بستم
البته ناقصامو خوندم و خونده هامو یه مرور کوچولو کردم

فرستاده شده از CAM-L21ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## fate._.meh

امروز میخوام کل دینی رو ببندم
باید بگم که دینی 2 رو قبلا کامل خوندم الان فقط یه مرور میکنم
دینی3 رو اصلا نخوندم کامل میخونم و تستای سراسری شو میزنم
دینی پیش هم فقط ترم اول رو خوندم

فرستاده شده از CAM-L21ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Nastaran.kh

من امروز میخوام نوسانو تموم کنم و یه تیکه از شیمی۳ فصل ۳ رو بخونم و دو درس ادبیات و یه درس دینی :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Ali jk

انشاله امروز زيست ٢ رو تموم ميكنم؛ با شيمي پيش ٢

----------


## sahelam

فردا امتحان زمین دارم برا جلوگیری از زشت شدن کارنامه و چون میخوام زمین چهارم رو تو کنکور بزنم که میشه 50 درصد .  زمین چهارم رو تموم میکنم و تستای سراسریشو میزنم :Yahoo (83): موفق باشین :Yahoo (5):

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (117): امروز پیش دو رو تمام کنم
بذارم کنار
برم رو پیش یک
و زیستشو تموم کنم

----------


## -Sara-

من میخوام دینی پیش رو۵درس دومو دودور بخونم....

----------


## the best dream

فردا امتحان زبان دارم:-|امروز کل زبان پیش+زیست ۴ فصل٩ تموم شد+۴ درس اول دینی۴+زمین پیش درس١

----------


## aloneboy051

امروز تونستم کل ادبیات سه رو یه دور بخونم+همه سوالای نهاییشو حل کردم  :Yahoo (50):  #شیر

----------


## parnia-sh

هیچ کدوم :Yahoo (4): 
از شنبه تا حالا ساعت مطالعم 0شده
لیدم :Yahoo (4): 
فردا هم زمین دارم... :Yahoo (4): 10بشم شیرینی میدم..

----------


## MR.BENYAMIN

دیروز که روباه امروز شاید شیر  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## kaftar

شکارچی هستم  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Docmor

:Yahoo (76):  جلبک دریایی

----------


## SAINT

روباه که هیچ...شکارچی شیرم :Yahoo (4): 

منم در پساپس رتبه 1 کشور انسانی در آزمون قلم چی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mamanana

Omega werewolf :Yahoo (110):

----------

